# Got my offer today



## phalen (19 Oct 2004)

I got called today, and im in!
got offered combat engineer

first they told me that basic starts jan 11th, but then he said theres a few open spots for Nov 16th, so i took the Nov 16th.
started the process back in may, was merit listed september 1st.


----------



## arctictern (19 Oct 2004)

Wow I am impressed, I was merit listed for 043 in late July and still haven't heard anything.


----------



## Kevin_B (21 Oct 2004)

I got it today for reg force armoured crewman. It's a conditional offer becuause I have to take the PT test again since my first PT file expires on dec 3. I'm so exited and also nervous at the same time! I started the process april 1.


----------



## fleeingjam (22 Oct 2004)

Congratulation both of you


----------



## Trav (23 Oct 2004)

Looks like I'll see you there on Nov 16th, got my offer on wednesday, 031 RCR is all I know so far, I guess I'll find out later where I will be going after training.

This process has taken almost a year and a half for me, had pretty much given up on the whole thing after waiting that long.

Looking forward to it all now though!


----------



## armyrules (25 Oct 2004)

Cograts guys hope u have the time of your lives I can't wait to join once I finish Highschool


----------



## foerestedwarrior (25 Oct 2004)

congratulations everyone


----------



## chriscalow (3 Jun 2005)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D   I got my call!!  I didn't think it would happen.  I'm getting sworn in on the 10th of August to go into the RCR!!  People, you will see it said here a million times, be patient... it will happen for you.  I want to thank everyone who has helped me and supported me here.


----------



## ryan fitzy (3 Jun 2005)

congrats- what selection? march or may?


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (3 Jun 2005)

See you there buddy ;D

Which CFRC are you swearing in at? Im here at the one in Toronto

QY said it though, just be patient and your call will come


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (3 Jun 2005)

Eh im going RCR as well,  ;DI wanted PPCLI but Im just so stoked that I got the call it doesnt really matter...
Looks like were gonna be together on this all the way. Balls to the Wall bro >


----------



## chriscalow (4 Jun 2005)

Well, my Swearing In will be done in Barrie, but I'm probably closer to Toronto.  Ryan Fitzy, I can't tell you which selection I was chosen on, I can tell you that I was merit listed on the 15th of April if that helps.. hang in there.


----------



## quebecownage (4 Jun 2005)

hey dudes, i'm getting sworn in too tuesday i'm so god damned happy.

i've heard a song 'bout the canadian army sang by some quebec nationalist group it was going on like that "jfrai jamais dpushups dan bouette pi jtiendrai jamai une mitraillette dans lfond d'une caserne der force armé canadienne.

that pretty weird to say for those civies but that's all i want to do to earn a life in the greatest contry on earth 

so long


----------



## ryan fitzy (4 Jun 2005)

QY Rang said:
			
		

> Well, my Swearing In will be done in Barrie, but I'm probably closer to Toronto.   Ryan Fitzy, I can't tell you which selection I was chosen on, I can tell you that I was merit listed on the 15th of April if that helps.. hang in there.



it was probably the may 9 selection if you were merit listed April 15, again congrats - I will get my call soon i'm sure, Just have to be patient.


----------



## projectile (16 Jan 2006)

ok heres what happened with time frames (hour:min)
00:00 played tape on answering machine
00:01 tape finished playing
00:01-00:04 jumped for joy saying "yes"
00:04-00:10 logged onto msn and waited for one of my friends to get on to tell the news, but they all still on "away" (no 1 at home)
00:10-00:20 excitment dying down
00:21 excitment dead
00:22 posted here

btw is for the aplitute test, and i waited 3 months for this damn call, but gave up after 2 months and havnt been excercising at all and the test is this week oh noes


----------



## Jaxson (16 Jan 2006)

projectile said:
			
		

> ok heres what happened with time frames (hour:min)
> 00:00 played tape on answering machine
> 00:01 tape finished playing
> 00:01-00:04 jumped for joy saying "yes"
> ...




Are you saying your going for your aptitude test this week? You don't need to exercise for that, you will need to be in good shape for your physical and when you go to basic. I would recommend you try to exercise as much as you can without being endangering yourself in the process. goodluck.


----------



## Quyen (17 Jan 2006)

Don't just wait for them to call you. It will take forever if you do that. Just call them and keep things moving along at a steady pace.


----------



## 3aXap (18 Jan 2006)

interesting. i booked my physical and medical right after the aptitude test...


----------



## Chauhan (24 Jan 2006)

Got accepted as a Veh Tech..Getting Sworn in Feb 6th..BMQ/SQ Starts Feb 20th Brap!!


----------



## dearryan (24 Jan 2006)

Right on. Where is your BMQ?

R


----------



## Chauhan (24 Jan 2006)

Georgetown.


----------



## Bradboy (24 Jan 2006)

Hmmmmm...... must be a reservist. Real people go to St. Jean or Borden. Hahaha just shittin yah buddy. Congrats and good luck on your course.


----------



## Chauhan (24 Jan 2006)

I would do it reg f to start with but..This way i get my 4 credits for high school which means i graduate get my high school diploma and during the summer get a component transfer to Reg F..


----------



## twistidnick (1 Feb 2006)

I'm getting sworn in tomorrow night at the Windsor Armouries. I'm joining the 21 Svc Bn. Thanks to everyone on here for answering my questions. And, thanks to everyone who already asked the same questions i had so i could just read your replies.
THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## Chauhan (1 Feb 2006)

Congratulations bro.


----------



## Stauds (1 Feb 2006)

Congrats.. how long did you have to wait after the interview for the call? I am curious because I am still waiting for the call..


----------



## MikeL (1 Feb 2006)

Stauds, every file is different. He might have had the call a month after his interview, doesn't mean it will be the same for you.


Anyways, Amlin congrats.


----------



## twistidnick (1 Feb 2006)

thanks guys. I had my interview before I even had done my med or phys so it was a few months. I got lucky and the RMO only took 14 days to process my med file. The best piece of advice I could give is, check in, with the CFRC, every couple of days and if nothing is new, tell the recruiters that you will be back if u don't hear anything. The recruiters at the Windsor CFRC agreed with me too. the Petty Officer/Sgt. handling my file told me that it was best if I harassed them until things were done for me. Just be respectful and show them your determination you will get you call.
"The Squeaky Wheel Gets The Grease" if the wheel squeaks respectfully.

Cheers


----------



## Bradboy (1 Feb 2006)

Pte. (R) Amlin said:
			
		

> the Petty Officer/Sgt. handling my file... Cheers




  Ahaha... I loved how you merged the navy rank of PO into the army/ chairforce rank of Sgt. Wait until you get on your BMQ or SQ and you call a Sgt. in the army a PO.  I hope I'm there to see the Jacking up. Ahaha. Oh and hears a hint... if he/ she is not wearing their beret and you are unsure if they are navy or army/ chairforce, look at their nametag. Navy personnel have an anchor beside their name where as army has two crossed swords and chairforce has wings. Cheers.


----------



## annemarielyman (6 Feb 2006)

Well, I just got my call from CFRC London. 911 - Supply Tech/Reg. Force. I swear in Feb. 16th. Basic Training begins Mar. 6th in Saint Jean. 

Will anyone else be there?


----------



## showd (13 Mar 2006)

finally I got the call I get sworn in march 23 in barrie and start basic on april 10 at borden for 031 RCR anyone else this date?


----------



## Glorified Ape (13 Mar 2006)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> Ahaha... I loved how you merged the navy rank of PO into the army/ chairforce rank of Sgt. Wait until you get on your BMQ or SQ and you call a Sgt. in the army a PO.  I hope I'm there to see the Jacking up. Ahaha.



Completely unnecessary - correct his mistake and leave it at that. Derisive laughter at his expense is just petty.


----------



## Astrodog (14 Mar 2006)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> Oh and hears a hint...



 While we're correcting small mistakes and making big deals of them...


----------



## NavyGirl280 (14 Mar 2006)

Congrats to everyone who got in

*wonders when she will FINALLY be done the run around regarding her medical -LOL*

S.Bradbury


----------



## Ranger Al (16 Mar 2006)

showd said:
			
		

> finally I got the call I get sworn in march 23 in barrie and start basic on april 10 at borden for 031 RCR anyone else this date?



I got my call for march 23 as well... however its at the recruiting office in Corner Brook NL. Starting basic June 24 St. Jean ;D


----------



## misfit (22 Mar 2006)

Congrats to everyone who got in!!!!!!!

Waiting for the call too...background checks and medical review pending. Interview was on March 14, 2006.


----------



## Justin85 (4 Apr 2006)

After 2 months of the recruiting process, I was sworn in on thursday night into the Algonquin Regiment.  I am also new to this forum so I would like to say hello to everyone, some people who frequent Blue line (and I know there are a few) may know me as Justin L.  I am really excited about starting and I cant wait for my first parade, which could be this thursday but I dont get my uniforms and kit until monday so I have to wait until next thursday to start.  I look forward to talking to all of the people of this forum.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Apr 2006)

Good on ya! Enjoy your time in.

Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 Apr 2006)

Hey bud.  Welcome to the big show.


----------



## Zach15 (11 Apr 2006)

Hi folks!

     My days of waiting are over. I just got off the phone with the Master Corporal at the recruiting centre - my offer came in today. I'm going to be a pilot. I am sworn in on May 18th and Basic starts on May 29th. I sign on for 12 years, which is a long time but well worth it in my eyes. I may very well sign for longer, but that will have to wait.

   I know that the journey to getting my wings and flying operationally is just beginning. I know the easy part was getting in, but I feel like hard work and determination will get me through the rest of it.

   Man, I'm pumped. I can't wait to get started!

     And a big THANK YOU to everyone on here for all the help - Inch, Bogart, all the other pilots on here who have given advice on their careers, Kincanucks for answering any questions I had, and all you other guys who are already in the forces and shared your experiences. Also a thank you to the moderators who keep this forum in such great order. Army.ca is a pretty special place and we are all lucky to have such a community to hang out at.

        

    - Zach


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2006)

Congratulations Zach and I am sure with your enthusiasm and determination you will do very well as a pilot and if things don't work out well you can always be an Artillery Officer.  Best of luck.


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 Apr 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Congratulations Zach and I am sure with your enthusiasm and determination you will do very well as a pilot and if things don't work out well you can always be an Artillery Officer.  Best of luck.



Ziiiinnnggg!


----------



## Scott (11 Apr 2006)

Congrats Zach, glad the site and the members were helpful to you.


----------



## Astrodog (11 Apr 2006)

attaboy! keep the rest of us hopefulls posted on how it goes!


----------



## double0three (11 Apr 2006)

Congrats Zach!  I very much wish to be in the same boat as you right now.  Unfortunately I had some medical delays but they were dealt with very quickly on my part, so I hope I still have a chance for this year.

You seem like you will be the type of person to put everything they have into this profession, and thats all they can really ask for... I'm sure you'll do great!  Now its time to do some additional prep training for basic... get out them running shoes!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Apr 2006)

Bang on Zach,

Good on ya!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Former291er (11 Apr 2006)

Congrats man, Good luck with your new career. Are you going ROTP?
Cheers, 
Rob.


----------



## Zach15 (11 Apr 2006)

Yup I am going ROTP. 

 I'll go in thursday and talk to them about the details.. and I'll post any updates on here 

    Thanks guys!

      Zach


----------



## Strike (11 Apr 2006)

Congrats Zach.  Good luck in school and in your training.  Keep us updated when you.

BTW -- Where are you going to school?


----------



## Zach15 (11 Apr 2006)

University of New Brunswick, Fredericton.

   Currently in the business admin. program but trying to transfer over to the business and aviation management program they offer. That will be one of the questions I ask when I stop by the RC.

    - Zach


----------



## FateumetMeum (13 Apr 2006)

Right on Zach!!

Glad to hear. I don't know you but I can tell your motivation will lead to you becoming a gret pilot in the forces.
I am at present in the waiting game as you called it, not for pilot though. A paramedic actually, but just as motivated and eager as your post sounded.

Just given you "props", good luck in training.



"Fateum et Meum"
-my fate is my own.

Mike G - fulltime maritimer


----------



## Zach15 (13 Apr 2006)

Cheers man - good luck to you too!

               and thank you,

                       Zach


----------



## Kirt Voth (13 Apr 2006)

Congrates!!


----------



## Jake (18 Jul 2006)

Just got my call!   I swear in on August 17th and I start my basic in Borden on September 4th and finish December 1st. I'm going to be RCR (not sure which battalion yet). Thanks again for all of your help!!


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jul 2006)

y'know what that says to me? Time for you to turn things up a notch. Now, you have a real goal. Time to start making some serious improvements in your fitness, time to start studying these boards, time to enjoy the crap out of *every second * of your civvie-life free time.

Luck.


----------



## NavComm (18 Jul 2006)

Congratulations and best of luck at bmq!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (18 Jul 2006)

congrats and good luck Jake!


----------



## Chaz (18 Jul 2006)

congrats


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Jul 2006)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Congratulations and best of luck at bmq!


+1
You can do it!  :warstory:


----------



## Rory (18 Jul 2006)

Congrats Jake, best of luck during your course!


----------



## Mojo Magnum (18 Jul 2006)

PUSH UPS my good man,
start now


----------



## ManWithThePlan (20 Jul 2006)

Good luck! Even when it gets hard .. think about what is ahead of you!@


----------



## armyrules (20 Jul 2006)

Congrats and good luck @ bmq will be headed that way in October!!


----------



## Trinity (20 Jul 2006)

* cough..  Sucker


Enjoy course...  

Try not to find me or my compatriots until at least after BMQ...


----------



## armyrules (20 Jul 2006)

ok Trinity may i ask why?


----------



## Trinity (21 Jul 2006)

armyrules said:
			
		

> ok Trinity may i ask why?



you missed the joke... too new.. pm inbound

EDIT.. PM screwed up three times in a row.. I'm taking that as a sign
NOT to pm you.. SIGH.. someone will explain the joke!


----------



## muffin (21 Jul 2006)

Trinity is a Padre... you don't want to have to see him for a while... hopefully you can get through BMQ without having to see one... is that about it there Trinity? lol


----------



## NavComm (21 Jul 2006)

Oh man, I disagree! You should have a long chat with the God squad every week!  Also, you should attend Sunday services. They give you cookies and coffee and nobody yells at you for at least 1 1/2 hours!  :blotto: Sorry Trinity


----------



## Trinity (21 Jul 2006)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Oh man, I disagree! You should have a long chat with the God squad every week!  Also, you should attend Sunday services. They give you cookies and coffee and nobody yells at you for at least 1 1/2 hours!  :blotto: Sorry Trinity



LOL

Sorry... that was good.

I forgot all about the cookies and coffee.  What was I thinking.!!!?!#!%#!#   ;D


----------



## theseeker (1 Sep 2006)

started the CFRC process in mid Feb. first application, couple of days latter was CFAT followed by the interview a week latter.finished the medical in the second week of march, and finally the fitness test on march 22 / 06. now as of Mon Aug 28 06 i am on the final stretch, getting sworn in on the 14 Sept 06 and shipping out 30 Sept 06. 

now my overall experience with the CFRC process was well. 

I feel as if a tone of weight and stress has been lifted off of my shoulders. 

and secondly is there anyone else heading out for BTT in Oct.


----------



## big bad john (1 Sep 2006)

Good for you!  Congrats!


----------



## double0three (1 Sep 2006)

Hey congrats, what trade/MOC are you getting?

Edit:  Oh I checked your profile and I see Inf reg force. Congrats, do us proud


----------



## pylon (2 Sep 2006)

Congratulations!!  Way to hang in there through a long recruiting process.

All new recruits should have your patience.  Good things come to those that wait.



Kevin


----------



## rocker23 (4 Sep 2006)

Congrats!  Hope all goes well for ya.

I'm still waiting for my call...  I hope to get one soon.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Sep 2006)

Good on ya!

What trade did you get?


----------



## theseeker (12 Sep 2006)

i got 031 infantry


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Sep 2006)

theseeker said:
			
		

> i got *031 infantry*



Now, did you say that with your "Gunnery Sgt Hartman" voice?   ;D


----------



## theseeker (13 Sep 2006)

this is my rifle  :threat: 

this is my gun  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Sep 2006)

theseeker said:
			
		

> this is my rifle  :threat:
> 
> this is my gun  ;D



Now get on your knees and choke yourself....with my hand numbnutts!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Collin.t (20 Sep 2006)

Yet again another thread of a happy camper.

Just got the call today, will go and sign the new contract on October 6th, not getting sworn in since it was already done.

So the offer is NES op, starting as a leading seaman, and I don't know when the training is yet, so pat platoon for me and OSCAB (is it still called that way ?).

Any other NES op around here ?


----------



## navymich (20 Sep 2006)

Congratulations Collin, and welcome to the NAVY!!

OSQAB is now called NETP and is an awesome course.  (there is quite a bit on the site here about it, but if you have any questions about it, or anything else, post them here or drop me aline)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Collin.t (20 Sep 2006)

Well I've done my first phase a few years ago, but I don't think it will be worth anything, plus as much time I can get away from Pat platoon the better I will be.

I can't wait to go back to Victoria  felt in love with that place when I got my posting as a clerk

Hopefully the training won't be scheduled too late in 2007  but I can't really complain at least I'm in.


----------



## patrick666 (20 Sep 2006)

> be patient... it will happen for you.



Some of the best advice in regards to recruiting. 

Congrations and best of luck, everyone. I hope you enjoy your new careers. 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## odin (20 Sep 2006)

This will be the best time of your lives, you all should be proud and i know you'll make us proud.

                                                                                                                       Odin


----------



## RetiredRoyal (24 Sep 2006)

gratz brother....not everyone has what it takes sign up for 031.....you should be proud.


----------



## patrick666 (6 Nov 2006)

I just got my call an hour ago for BMQ on November 20th. I can't think of anything else to say, I'm so excited.  :warstory:

If anybody else will be there on that date, PM me anytime.


----------



## new_armoured_trooper (27 Nov 2006)

Hey guys, 

I always read these posts with a bit of teeth grinding, of "why haven't i got my offer yet" well today that day has come for me   I had initially been told i would be going AVN tech but today my official offer came in for FCS Tech, my primary choice. I had been told initially that the trade had been closed so i was a bit stunned to hear that. 

I'll be sworn in 19 December, then starting BMQ on 8 January. I wasn't exactly sure but it seems to be a new BMQ / SQ course, running for 16 weeks. Its been a long process, I've been in the the application process since early April, but part of the delay has been my own fault, part due to things like the Verification of former service, med docs, etc. 

I'm just extremely happy to be able to rejoin the CF family, especially in a Reg Force capacity. Thank you especially to the staff of CFRC Barrie for all the assistance and putting up with me.


----------



## Mithras (27 Nov 2006)

Congrats.

You can now join the ranks of the rest of us trying to pass the time quickly.. kinda wish I was Hiro Nakamura right now

*Strains to bend time.*


----------



## mysteriousmind (28 Nov 2006)

new_FCS_tech

Congrats buddy, wish you all the luck....


If only mine can get in....***** bureaucraty


----------



## Magravan (28 Nov 2006)

Congrats  It takes time, but that just makes the call that much sweeter when it comes through


----------



## armyrules (3 Jan 2007)

Congrats boys and the waiting sucks but its all worth it in the end!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Jan 2007)

I have 17 years in and change...I have been waiting for my CT since...May 2006, when I started the paperwork...talked to CFRC today...waiting posting confirmation from the Career Mangler..."should be" in the next week or two...and yes, it is worth the wait, if this is what you really want to do...I can't imagine a job that doesn't involve the Forces at this point in my life...and I am going to be part of the most respected folks in the Forces.  Air Force Signal's!


----------



## Justacivvy (17 Jan 2007)

I got my offer for the reserves today...going to swear in tomorrow.  I'm just so excited right now


----------



## observor 69 (17 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I have 17 years in and change...I have been waiting for my CT since...May 2006, when I started the paperwork...talked to CFRC today...waiting posting confirmation from the Career Mangler..."should be" in the next week or two...and yes, it is worth the wait, if this is what you really want to do...I can't imagine a job that doesn't involve the Forces at this point in my life...and I am going to be part of the most respected folks in the Forces.  Air Force Signal's!



  Reminds me of when I used to instruct POET in Kingston. As I taught the last phase of POET the students would be up for putting in their trade preferences. Speaking as an Air Force avionics tech I used to recommend ATIS, then called Com ground. I love aircraft and my time in the avionics trade but ATIS has a great variety of equipment, versus a career on one or two aircraft. It is also a trade with a large number of personnel, postings and promotions.

   If you don't mind MRM what does post graduate from community college mean?


----------



## observor 69 (17 Jan 2007)

Well I'll tell you what I think MRM, that's impressive as hell! Good on you for working your way through all that.  Very impressive batch of technical learning.

You did this while still in full time service?  

So when do you get to work on all this techie stuff or is St.Jean it for a while?


----------



## corypaven (24 Jan 2007)

I have a question regarding the reg force job offer and i couldn't find any specifics on it.  Does a specific unit give you a job offer eg. LSH, or does the recruiting center just find any opening available?


----------



## Meridian (24 Jan 2007)

corypaven said:
			
		

> I have a question regarding the reg force job offer and i couldn't find any specifics on it.  Does a specific unit give you a job offer eg. LSH, or does the recruiting center just find any opening available?



You are offered a trade, an element, and a place on BMQ. Thats it.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2007)

In other words......No.


----------



## geo (24 Jan 2007)

unless your only language happens to be french OR english.... in which case:

Franco:  12 RBC
Anglo:  LSH or RCD

we don't always know where we are going.  Why should you be any different?

(JK)


----------



## Meridian (24 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> unless your only language happens to be french OR english.... in which case:
> 
> Franco:  12 RBC
> Anglo:  LSH or RCD
> ...



Though not entirely applicable to Officer Candidates, either   Though, I'm told that Officers are given the option of posting to a Francophone unit (or Anglo if they are maternal french) rather than being forced.


----------



## geo (24 Jan 2007)

same applies to ORs as well.... was making a generalisation that if you are franco, you're prolly going to spend some time in Valcatraz unless you kick up a stink and ask to go elsewhere.... though anglos can certainly apply.


----------



## Shamrock (24 Jan 2007)

LdSH(RC)

Or just LdSH.


----------



## Meridian (24 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> same applies to ORs as well.... was making a generalisation that if you are franco, you're prolly going to spend some time in Valcatraz unless you kick up a stink and ask to go elsewhere.... though anglos can certainly apply.



So from this statement we can surmise that the francophone regiments typically have a rough time keeping numbers up due to linguistic profiles?


----------



## geo (25 Jan 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> So from this statement we can surmise that the francophone regiments typically have a rough time keeping numbers up due to linguistic profiles?



From my own personal experience I have found that most fracophones looking to have a long productive career in the CF really have to learn to speak english.  Schools in Gagetown, Borden, Toronto "motivates/encourages" them to become bilingual in short order.  There does not appear to be a shortage in most of the Combat arms units up in Valcatraz....  Also, young anglo officers interested in being noticed early in their career have voluntered to serve in 5 CBMG units... I know one Engineer officer from Toronto volunteered to serve in 5 RGC and from there was detached to the R22R as a platoon officer for a year.  The R22R got to appreceate and properly use Sappers in their Ops - and some language barriers were battered down over time.


----------



## winks2872 (26 Jan 2007)

I recieved my offer today... anyone joining me at BMQ in Gagetown FEB 05? I will be driving from toronto also so if anyone wants a ride.....


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Jan 2007)

If you drive to Gagetown in FEB 05, you are 2 years late  :

Max


----------



## Shamrock (26 Jan 2007)

Not if you're driving in a Delorean.


----------



## winks2872 (27 Jan 2007)

lol... Feb 5th 2007.. is it unusual for me to be going to bmq in gagetown? seems most of the people i have met from toronto are going to st. jean.

steve


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jan 2007)

winks2872 said:
			
		

> lol... Feb 5th 2007.. is it unusual for me to be going to bmq in gagetown? seems most of the people i have met from toronto are going to st. jean.
> 
> steve



Wake up Sunshine the CF has been conducting BMQs all over Canada besides St Jean for the last few months.  Dress warm. ;D


----------



## Exarecr (27 Jan 2007)

As an ex-RCR I am impressed with the amount of enthusiasum displayed not just by future Royals, but all the others as well. This dosn,t bode well for Timmy(am I allowed to say that), who surely has as much access to this site as we all do. I have a hard time understanding the huge delays in getting recruits into the system. Some said it took over a year! Is this for real. If so, we must loose a lot of top notch people who simply give up in fustration over delays and posponements.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jan 2007)

Exarecr said:
			
		

> As an ex-RCR I am impressed with the amount of enthusiasum displayed not just by future Royals, but all the others as well. This dosn,t bode well for Timmy(am I allowed to say that), who surely has as much access to this site as we all do. I have a hard time understanding the huge delays in getting recruits into the system. Some said it took over a year! Is this for real. If so, we must loose a lot of top notch people who simply give up in fustration over delays and posponements.



Well if it took a year or more for someone to get into the CF then there was a damn good reason for it and probably because there was some issue with the applicant.  Give me all the files that took a year and more and I can, 9/10 times, show this to be the case.   _If so, we must loose a lot of top notch people who simply give up in fustration over delays and posponements._ Sorry to bust you bubble but I highly doubt that many, if any,  of the people who give up are "top notch" applicants and that is based on six years of recruiting.  The system has had its faults and has vastly improved so that recruiting meets its numbers time and time again.  Want to blame something?  Blame the training system that has failed to meet the demands put on it with the increase in recruiting numbers.  The applicants who are waiting are waiting for good reasons.


----------



## mysteriousmind (27 Jan 2007)

I can talk about this with a smile...Ive been waiting for over 382 days now...for a transfer. Why am i still waiting? simple I need to do this...I may not be the "top notch" on PT side...but I'm sure motivated to get there...I lost over 30 pounds since September...and I'm still trying to loose more. 

Why? this is not just a "job" its a way of life. The army is everything to my eyes. If I have to wait an other 6 month then be it. Will it depress me sure...but its life. I wish that my file could be completed before next Part time QMB so I could join in but if i does not happen what the heck an other will eventually be available.


----------



## GIJAY (24 Feb 2007)

Well on this past thursday February 22nd I had my doctor fill out my required forms due to some surgery. Went back to the recruiting office, dropped them off and now I sit and wait. lol..definatly filled with anticipation. I was told about 2-3 weeks probably..can't wait


----------

